# Up-date on "Disturbing Abuse..."



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Just want to give an up-date on a thread I posted a few days ago, "Disturbing abuse, but will have a happy ending"... (Jan. 12)
Yesterday was my 1st designated day to go with my donation "goodie box" and volunteer some hours of grooming/chores/whatever needed with Horse North Rescue....
Just a quick reminder that there had been a big story on our local news for days about 7 _horribly _malnourished/dehydrated horses - (this is in cold, snowy N MI) 2 had to be euthanized on the spot by the vet, and the surviving 5 were barely alive. Some lady, (whom I found out yesterday), is always under the influence of drugs, and animal control had been called in the past....
On the news, they showed the tiny community & H N Rescue working together, and a hay farmer donated 200 bales, etc..... I couldn't sleep for the next few nights, and as I was enjoying my very much loved mare, couldn't get the vision of those poor sweet horses out of my mind. I called, bought some items they needed, and yesterday went out to groom/meet/help.
Oh my gosh!!!!! Where I went, 3 of the 5 were there, (the other 2 at another stable), lovingly cared for, and they all (of course, under the circumstances), had blankets on. One at a time, the director of H N Rescue brought them to the barn for me to groom/love, told me their name, and what little history she knew so far (all this came down 2 wks ago - the former "owner" spent a wk. in jail, & has a big trial on the 26th Yessss!!!) Anyway, I can tell you, you would have gasped to see what I saw when each blanket was removed - I'm sure you can imagine. Three of the best mannered horses, (despite what a human did to them) with their ribs _very_ visible, no hind quarters at all, just two bones sticking up, then straight down, etc. The director said that they actually had _gained 25 lbs in the week before I came - _can you imagine?????
I was told that they each needed grooming supplies, and salt blocks were desperately needed, as their dehydration was so severe, so I happily brought said items, show sheen to untangle tails and what little manes they still had, and a big bag of carrot nubs, etc... Spoiling was my mission. It was obvious they _were so completely grateful _for the loving touches, brushing, carrots, and being told how beautiful they were. I treated each one exactly as I do my own mare, and they knew. I know for a fact. Their eyes were soft and sweet, and somehow I knew each one probably had beautiful potential....
Anyway, after I finished each one, they were put back in their paddocks (with free-choice hay as they've never had before!) and blankets were going back on - helped sweep, made future plans with the director on returning, and drove home with a heart swelling with love.
I promised a happy ending, so here it is! Horse North Rescue has a great and precise placement program after recovery, and *all have been spoken for already by wonderful horse people in the area!!!!* 
So, there it is, and it will be quite a while before the horses are released, such is the care they need before hand. I'll be going back within the week and I'm looking forward to more spoiling, (wish I could sooner, but it's 70 mi round trip, and we're having numerous snowstorms...)
I can't say enough for the _awesome_ members of this organization!!!! They all have horses of their own at home to care for, jobs, etc...., and spend every spare minute doing this work! Incredible. (go to "horsenorthrescue.org" to see their website - Kingsley, MI)....
Will let you know how they're doing as things progress, and will try to post photos I took yesterday.....
Give your horse an extra hug tonight


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's wonderful news! Please keep us updated on their progress.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> That's wonderful news! Please keep us updated on their progress.


I certainly will!


----------

